
What's the best way to stay awake in meetings? - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-49050936
======
dredmorbius
Fresh air.

Heat, CO2, and general stuffyness are massive attention killers.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/06/why-
crowd...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/06/why-crowded-
meetings-conference-rooms-make-you-so-so-tired/)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/06/health/conference-room-
ai...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/06/health/conference-room-air.html)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19845029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19845029))

Leave.

If you don't need to be there, and are gaining/contributing nothing, bail.

